# An open letter



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

On 3rd July I started a new thread, “Elitist or not”, under the category of General Music Discussion, which, I was gratified to note, attracted several responses over the course of 3 weeks.
Towards the end of last week I was browsing through the thread and read a contribution from Artemis with which I was in complete agreement and my intention was to post a reply as soon as I could make the time. 
The following day I went to the topic in question, intending to make my reply, only to find that Artemis’ post had disappeared. I sent a private message to Artemis asking would he mind telling me why the post had gone and as yet I have had no reply. Normally a regular visitor and contributor to these pages, Artemis seems conspicuous by his absence over the last several days.
I sent a message to the Forum Administrator asking if I might be informed why the post had been withdrawn. As yet I have had no reply, although I do accept that I may not be entitled to receive an answer to such a question. If that is indeed the case, then I may be forgiven for drawing my own conclusions as to the withdrawal, given the content of that particular post.
In a nutshell, Artemis turned the subject of “elitism” to other Web-based music forums and outlined his experience with at least one of them, and, reading between the lines, I rather suspect I know to which one he was referring. I myself have been at the receiving end of “elitism” and “cliqueism” from one particular forum which seems to owe it’s very survival to sycophancy and self-agrandissment. Needless to say, I no longer visit that site.
Could it be therfore, that the post was withdrawn for the simple reason that it offered adverse criticism of other site(s) and are we not supposed to do that however justified we feel we may be? To my mind the purpose of these forums is for like-minded people to come together in a spirit of good nature and share experiences and views. In my relatively short time with this forum I have made a number of posts, some attracting no comment, some attracting adverse comment, but at no time have my thoughts been denigrated or belittled by an elite few; in short, agree or disagree, my comments have been respected.
If, as I suspect, Artemis’ post was withdrawn because of it’s critical nature, then I have to admit to being more than a little disappointed in the application of what amounts to censorship for the most spineless of reasons. 
Forums whose membership treat each other with respect and as equals, as indeed this one does, deserve to prosper and provide enjoyment for all contributors, whatever their views. By the same token, those which seem to function around a small hard core of members and are quite obviously not prepared to give everyone the same measure of respect thoroughly deserve any adverse comment.
If you put yourself up before the public, in whatever way, then be prepared to take the criticism as well as the praise. Listen and you may improve!!

David Staff


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i have never found a reason to accept the 'attitude' offered by neither elitists nor cliques.
it doesn't bother me to communicate w/them because i just remember that they live in their own dream world.

don't take them seriously, they do enough of that for all of us 

dj


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi there, David. I think that your contributions on this board have been a big plus!


Mayerl said:


> If, as I suspect, Artemis' post was withdrawn because of its critical nature, then I have to admit to being more than a little disappointed in the application of what amounts to censorship for the most spineless of reasons.


I don't think that's what's involved here. I believe that the post in question was deleted at the initiative of *Artemis*, which, of course, is completely her right.

There have been times when I saw great-looking posts, only to turn around a little later and say "where did _that_ go?" Well, we're fortunate, as of late, to have her existing contributions, and (probably like you) we can both hope for more of the same.

Well, if things don't work out, we can always discuss it in the who do you MISS thread. And, if you visit there, you'll see one of my "un-retouched" comments about other forums.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

This brings up the question of deleting in general, 
Chi t/p you say "_There have been times when I saw great-looking posts, only to turn around a little later and say "where did that go?" _ deleting should have a time limit say 30min, after that edit only, in this forum you can only delete/edit when you are the last post, correct me if I am wrong.
If admin delete a post then the reason should be given on the thread concerned.
In general we are a well behaved group.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Actually it was Artemis, who deleted her own post, no moderation action has been performed, and I ask, why should there have been one? I just read through the deleted post. It is critical, yes, and one can read "between the lines", as mayerl exposed above. But actually it was a anonymous, general expressed part with a constructive motivation, and I wouldn't have seen any reason for editing or deleting such a post so far... If Artemis has been "forced" to delete it because other members of other forums had seen this post, is only suspicion, and is not valued, Artemis should clear it up by herself.
I agree, it was a worth post.

By the way: If you have a similiar question again, you should contact Krummhorn or me to get an answer, because Frederik Magle has delegated those administrative points to us.

And you are right, Andante, there is a time limit for the ability to edit your posts.

In the hope of having lightened up the situation,
Daniel


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

Hi Daniel
Many. many thanks for your reply to my "open letter" and the clarification re the missing post.
As you may gather, I have fairly recently been at the receiving end of some very unpleasant attitudes from another forum. This came about because I saw fit to take to task certain members of this forum who reacted to a new thread in a very sarcastic and patronising manner, not an uncommon occurence by any means. I felt particularly aggrieved since this was a thread in which I could have taken a great deal on interest and contributed some (hopefully) valuable input.
I was immediately informed by the powers that be that this sort of thing (???) would not be tolerated and any further posts I submitted would be removed. I did reply to that warning and, rightly or wrongly, I saw fit to draw a comparison between that forum and Talk Classical. That also went down well!!!!!
Forums such as this are intended for the sharing of knowledge and experience, and if treated in the proper manner, are also a great deal of fun, but only if everyone who contributes accepts the fact that they are ONLY THE EQUAL of every other contributor and that everyone's views deserve respect. At the risk of sounding sycophantic, I have always found this to be the case with Talk Classical and look forward to many more contributions.
I hope by now you will appreciate the concern which prompted my letter and I will say that, in your reply, you have alleviated that concern, a fact which pleases me greatly.
Kind regards

David


----------

